# Key Largo, Upper Florida Keys 1br w/double balcony (waterfront) 3/13-3/20  $700



## Egret1986 (Jan 29, 2016)

GREAT LATE WINTER WEEK!  LOCATED DIRECTLY ON FLORIDA BAY WITH FANTASTIC VIEWS FROM 4TH FLOOR OF 5-STORY BUILDING.

March 13-20, 2016     One bedroom/one bath with kitchen/sleeps 4
$700


The Anchorage Resort and Yacht Club is a small resort nestled in Key Largo with a family friendly atmosphere.  All units overlook Florida Bay on the Intercoastal Waterway.     Each evening, enjoy beautiful sunset views from a private screened balcony.

Bring your boat or rent one for bayside or oceanside access while staying at the Anchorage Resort and Yacht Club.  Onsite dockage is available for your boating pleasure while fishing, diving or snorkeling the famous waters off Key Largo.  This is a nature lover’s paradise with John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park and The Everglades National Park nearby. Onsite amenities include an outdoor pool, BBQ grills and picnic areas in a tropical setting on the water.  Restaurants, entertainment and water sports are within walking distance.


Resort Amenities
•Daily, weekly and monthly room rentals
•One bedroom Suites with King Beds and full kitchens
•Heated Swimming Pool and Jacuzzi
•Gift Shop
•Tennis Courts, Shuffleboard and Basketball
•Gas BBQ Grills and Picnic Areas
•Laundry Facilities
•WiFi
•Transient Dockage with water, electric cable
•Referral Service for Fishing Offshore and Backcountry
•Boat Rentals, Snorkeling, Diving

All 30 units at Anchorage Resort and Yacht Club are one bedroom suites with a king bed in the bedroom and queen sleeper sofa in the living room.  They each accommodate up to four.  The two TVs have expanded basic cable and VCR/DVD. There are full sized refrigerators, 4-burner cooktop, microwave oven, toaster, coffee maker, blender, hair dryer, iron and ironing boards.  Every unit has a balcony with a sunset view overlooking Florida Bay.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Available for March 13-20, 2016*

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...acht_Club-Key_Largo_Florida_Keys_Florida.html

Beautiful sunset views from screened deck!


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Still available! Key Largo is a great Upper Keys location!*

Central to Everglades National Park, Miami, and the Middle to Lower Keys.

Weather is perfect this time of year in the Keys before the humidity and bugs move in.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 26, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

This LMR is no longer available.


----------

